# Question about FMM



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so in November of 2010 I went to Mexico, got 180 days and they stamped my passport. I paid the bank fee about 1 month before leaving and left back to the U.S March 2011. I was traveling by greyhound going in and returning to the U.S. just to be clear on things. Ok so heading back to the U.S a Mexican official came on board to check everyone passport.

The thing is that returning I thought that we would stop somewhere so that they would stamp my passport saying that I was re entering the U.S. They never did, but I still have the FMM and bank statements showing that I paid. Will there be any problem when I return to Mexico and they see that my passport wasn't stamped upon returning to the U.S.?

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not sure of the answer to your question. However, we just moved to Mexico from Denver (Actually Loveland) so I wanted to let you know that there is a Mexican consolate in Denver, which will be able to easily answer this question. They were extremely helpful in our getting our FM3 prior to our leaving for Mexico. I'm not exactly sure of the exact street location but if you do a web search for Mexican consolate in Denver you will find maps and directs etc. Good luck!


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone else know? Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mexico doesn't stamp passports on exit

From this article
Americans in Cuba - Wikitravel


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A few things:
-We crossed the border multiple times a year for 8 years using FMT/FMM both when paid at bank and then at the border. In our case, they always looked for entry stamp in passport and stamped on exit.
-The 1st time that we used Columbia for exit, we had car sticker removed but I got into exit line versus return to immigration and left without turning in the, at the time, FMT or getting passport stamped. When we returned, I just did the normal entry paperwork although had the previous with me. There was no issue but systems are getting better so checking with consulate a good idea. Since you paid, I doubt an issue.
-FM3/no inmigrado. As of May 2010, consulates can only issue temporary visa and you still need do process in Mexico at immigration, although if you keep your receipt, you shouldn't need pay twice. Not sure if poster that received visa at Denver consulate was before or after May 2010.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

sparks said:


> Mexico doesn't stamp passports on exit
> 
> From this article
> Americans in Cuba - Wikitravel


They certainly do stamp passports on exiting if you ask for it. Every time we return to the USA from Mexico, I go into the Mexican Immigration office and get my passport stamped.

On another post, the issue of handing-in an FMT/Tourist Visa for bus passengers was raised - and it was suggested that it is up to passengers to tell the Mexican bus driver to stop at the Mexican Immigration office to allow a passenger to properly surrender their FMT (or whatever the tourist visa is called this week). 
That sounds totally impractical and ridiculous. To date I've never had to leave Mexico by bus, but surely there's got to be a better way.


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> They certainly do stamp passports on exiting if you ask for it. Every time we return to the USA from Mexico, I go into the Mexican Immigration office and get my passport stamped.
> 
> On another post, the issue of handing-in an FMT/Tourist Visa for bus passengers was raised - and it was suggested that it is up to passengers to tell the Mexican bus driver to stop at the Mexican Immigration office to allow a passenger to properly surrender their FMT (or whatever the tourist visa is called this week).
> That sounds totally impractical and ridiculous. To date I've never had to leave Mexico by bus, but surely there's got to be a better way.


Thank you for believing the same as I do. I think that it should be routine for the bus driver to ask if anyone onboard has a FMM or anything to turn in to the Immigration office. Many people such as myself do not know this and it would really help with the flow of things. From your opinion HolyMole what should I do this fall when going to Mexico by bus again? Should I not mention the FMM I did not turn in and just show the bank note showing that I paid, and the bus stub showing that I left? I am really confused and worried. Thank you.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

KevMc said:


> and just show the bank note showing that I paid, and the bus stub showing that I left? I am really confused and worried. Thank you.


Don't show any of it! If you do, you better have $1500 pesos to pay the fine - if they know you left without turning in your FMM they WILL NOT let you walk away without paying because the "crime" was leaving the country without turning in your FMM. You already committed that "delito" and there is now no way for you to go back and correct the error. No amount of documents or talking on your part will change that.

The worst that could happen is that they fine you $1500 pesos and you can negotiate it down. Or, best case, they'll have no clue that you didn't turn it in and you'll get a new FMM without questions. If you do say or show them anything you will be paying fines -- guaranteed.

They are not going to throw you in jail. I know because I got busted doing exactly what you did. They just want your money. They would have NEVER known about me not turning in my previous FMM if we didn't accidentally hand it to them, so chances are good that you will be OK. Remember, the worst that can happen is that you'll pay a small fine. As I said in my previous post, I got them down to $700 pesos and she said that was the least she could accept and still give me a new FMM. That's probably BS, but this is Mexico!

I'd be fairly surprised if their computer system knows you didn't turn in your FMM. Some day they'll have systems that can detect such things but for now, I really doubt it. Take the chance and play dumb and don't say a word.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some of you won't like this, but it is very true:

What you think Mexico should do, or what a Mexican bus driver should do, has no bearing on the matter at all. In fact, as a foreigner, you are prohibited by law from entering into political matters, so you certainly won't change things to the way you would like to see them happen. It remains your responsibility to study and know the applicable laws to your situation. If you can't do that, you share a linguistic handicap with the majority of us. Nevertheless, that doesn't absolve you of the responsibility. Even in the nanny state (USA), ignorance of the law is no excuse, even if you can't read it or understand it. That's just the way it is in almost all countries, for that matter.
So, once more; if traveling by bus, you must ask the driver to stop at INM so you can comply with the law. His failure to stop is not a valid excuse, under any circumstances. If he says he can't wait, get your baggage and walk across the border, after your INM visit. The bus is a commercial transport, not a tour bus with homogeneous passengers, who all need the same services. You are on your own.
Some have expressed displeasure with these facts, the rules and the procedures. That is quite understandable, but expressing it to the official in front of you will certainly result in more complications; sort of like telling a deep-south cop that his ******* radar should be calibrated when his mother has time. You probably won't enjoy the rest of your day, or week, or month, etc. I know most of you will understand the nuances involved, but I also know that there are some here who just won't 'get it'. In those cases, I might suggest that Mexico is not the place for them. However, I don't have the right to do that, so I'll simply offer the advice and let each one do with it, what they will.
OK, end of lecture. Please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some of you won't like this, but it is very true:
> 
> What you think Mexico should do, or what a Mexican bus driver should do, has no bearing on the matter at all. In fact, as a foreigner, you are prohibited by law from entering into political matters, so you certainly won't change things to the way you would like to see them happen. It remains your responsibility to study and know the applicable laws to your situation. If you can't do that, you share a linguistic handicap with the majority of us. Nevertheless, that doesn't absolve you of the responsibility. Even in the nanny state (USA), ignorance of the law is no excuse, even if you can't read it or understand it. That's just the way it is in almost all countries, for that matter.
> So, once more; if traveling by bus, you must ask the driver to stop at INM so you can comply with the law. His failure to stop is not a valid excuse, under any circumstances. If he says he can't wait, get your baggage and walk across the border, after your INM visit. The bus is a commercial transport, not a tour bus with homogeneous passengers, who all need the same services. You are on your own.
> ...



Unfortunately the messenger is completely correct. We all must remember that the home we live in is not our own and we must also remember that we are expected to follow their house rules. If we fail to do so either by ignorance or just because, we face the chance of having to deal with the consequences. It is our job to try our best to know and follow their house rules but no knowing is no excuse for not following. 

Those of us who have raised children must know that it is unacceptable for a child to tell you that he/she “didn’t know the gun was loaded”. (OK a very old song but the point is still valid). Tell a Chicago traffic cop that you didn’t see the red light that you just ran and see how far it gets you. Tell the Cleveland Ohio judge that you’re from out of town and didn’t know that it was illegal to throw stuff into the Cuyahoga River and see how far it gets you. 

Some people enjoy braying at the moon but just remember that others of us may not really enjoy hearing it. We choose to live in this house and therefore we must also choose to obey its rules. Nuff-said.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

pappabee said:


> Unfortunately the messenger is completely correct. We all must remember that the home we live in is not our own and we must also remember that we are expected to follow their house rules. If we fail to do so either by ignorance or just because, we face the chance of having to deal with the consequences. It is our job to try our best to know and follow their house rules but no knowing is no excuse for not following.
> 
> Those of us who have raised children must know that it is unacceptable for a child to tell you that he/she “didn’t know the gun was loaded”. (OK a very old song but the point is still valid). Tell a Chicago traffic cop that you didn’t see the red light that you just ran and see how far it gets you. Tell the Cleveland Ohio judge that you’re from out of town and didn’t know that it was illegal to throw stuff into the Cuyahoga River and see how far it gets you.
> 
> Some people enjoy braying at the moon but just remember that others of us may not really enjoy hearing it. We choose to live in this house and therefore we must also choose to obey its rules. Nuff-said.


Well, thanks for that wrist-slap, pappabee, but lighten up a little. I guess you haven't spent enough time yet in Mexico to realize that grumbling about the complexities and oddities of Mexican rules and regulations, and the often hilarious inefficiencies in their application is a national sport amongst the ex-pat and ****** tourist populations.
It doesn't mean we're all Type A personalities, who
don't tend to do well in Mexico for obvious reasons.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Got a question: Where on the FMM does it state that the form must be turned in when you leave? I can see the need to turn it in so IMN can verify that you have paid the fee. Secondly, there have been a number of people correcting the use of FM3/FM2, while the FMM form refers to this naming convention. Isn't this correction unnecessary?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*180 day stay*



joaquinx said:


> Got a question: Where on the FMM does it state that the form must be turned in when you leave? I can see the need to turn it in so IMN can verify that you have paid the fee. Secondly, there have been a number of people correcting the use of FM3/FM2, while the FMM form refers to this naming convention. Isn't this correction unnecessary?


The 4th bullet mark statement down from the top on the back, exactly were the fold is to fold it in half to keep in your wallet on the English version of the FMM. They actually use the word "should" be turned in upon departure from Mexico, not the word "must".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fmm*



AlanMexicali said:


> The 4th bullet mark statement down from the top on the back, exactly were the fold is to fold it in half to keep in your wallet on the English version of the FMM. They actually use the word "should" be turned in upon departure from Mexico, not the word "must".


I have a copy of another FMM ... a Spanish version. It states "la FMM es evidecia de su legal estancia en Mexico y debera entregarla a su salida del pais." ... "The FMM is evidence of your legal stay in Mexico, it shall furnish your departure from the country."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

" it shall furnish your departure from the country." should be translated:

'You must deliver it upon your exit from the country'. (Deber is the verb 'must/to have to')


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> " it shall furnish your departure from the country." should be translated:
> 
> 'You must deliver it upon your exit from the country'. (Deber is the verb 'must/to have to')


Google translates it as "FMM is evidence of their legal stay in Mexico and shall be delivered to your departure."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Translator*



joaquinx said:


> Google translates it as "FMM is evidence of their legal stay in Mexico and shall be delivered to your departure."



That makes much more sense that "furnished" . I use Babylon 9 translator and usually find it good. I don't like to pester my wife ALL the time. LOL

English to Spanish Translation


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

joaquinx said:


> Google translates it as "FMM is evidence of their legal stay in Mexico and shall be delivered to your departure."


Such machine translations are helpful, but often lacking in subtleties and detail. Sometimes, they really get it wrong and can even make funny errors.

....debera entregarlo.... = you must deliver it upon your departure.
Google Translate, in this case, missed the 'lo' ending on 'entregar', which changes the meaning a bit.

Time to study Spanish


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Darn verbs*



RVGRINGO said:


> " it shall furnish your departure from the country." should be translated:
> 
> 'You must deliver it upon your exit from the country'. (Deber is the verb 'must/to have to')


Thanks again. I have many issues with verbs still! UUFFFF!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Such machine translations are helpful, but often lacking in subtleties and detail. Sometimes, they really get it wrong and can even make funny errors.
> 
> ....debera entregarlo.... = you must deliver it upon your departure.
> Google Translate, in this case, missed the 'lo' ending on 'entregar', which changes the meaning a bit.
> ...


I seriously doubt this because the word is deberá not debera. In many cases that translates to should.

Time to study Spanish.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hear that "UUFFF". You must be a Scandahoovian.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Accents*



joaquinx said:


> I seriously doubt this because the word is deberá not debera. In many cases that translates to should.
> 
> Time to study Spanish.



I leave out the accents, always when using the translator. Maybe it is time to quit being lazy. Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Canadian*



RVGRINGO said:


> I hear that "UUFFF". You must be a Scandahoovian.


 Originally from Canada 30+ years in Calif.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Deber - verb
must
owe
suppose

Deberá - Must
Deberiá- Should

In these conjugations, the endings indicate that the word be preceded by 'you, he, she or it'.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Should*



RVGRINGO said:


> Deber - verb
> must
> owe
> suppose
> ...



That is funny as my current FMM which is the English version uses the word "should" not "must" . On another expired FMM copy I have in Spanish it is "Deberá".


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Deber - verb
> must
> owe
> suppose
> ...


Ok, you win, I don't have time for this.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fee*



joaquinx said:


> Got a question: Where on the FMM does it state that the form must be turned in when you leave? I can see the need to turn it in so IMN can verify that you have paid the fee.


I missed your second comment. They do not need your expired FMM turned in to verify you paid the $227.00 peso fee. If you watch when the bank or airline or Immigration Officer at the booth gets your information that he writes it on a three copy payment form. One copy to you. One copy for their file. One copy sent to Mexico City Immigration headquarters. When they receive the control copy in Mexico City they enter your data in their system and that control number and at that point you are set to go. Any official in Mexico can then can check your FMM and then check to see if it is paid for and valid. Ask the Immigration Officer and he will tell you how it works.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to get my two cents in because things seem to have changed the last time I came back to Mexico on July 30 this year.

I have had an FM3 for the last 4 years and crossed back and forth to the US frequently by bus without having to go to migracion each time. This last time a customs agent got on the bus on the Mexican side of the bridge and even though the bus was only going to a station in the border zone, required that all foreigners get off the bus and get their "permisos." It used to be that busses going to the interior stopped at customs and immigration. Not anymore. Since I hadn't gotten the required "ticket" on the way out, I wasn't sure what to do. I got off the bus, went towards the immigration office and halfway there turned around and went back. I showed my FM3 picture ID to the agent when I boarded and everything was OK. I'm not recommending this to anyone.

It has been difficult to get bus drivers to stop on the way out and now it's impossible because there is no longer through service to our US destination. We have to change busses at a Mexican border town. Neither bus stops at customs or immigration. From now on I guess I'll have to take a cab from the bus station to immigration and back to the bus station on the way out. It's not that far walking but there is some truth to the rumors about violence in the border towns.

Coming back into Mexico, the busses do have to wait for passengers to go through immigration.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please take a look at your INM document; the plasticized card. Nowhere does it say that it is an FM3.
It is a "No inmigrante" visa with your specific characteristic indicated. That changed more than a year ago.
This fall, the new law will take effect and your next visa will be a "Tarjeta de residencia", with your charactaristic indicated.
It is time for all of us to learn the new terminology and procedures.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please take a look at your INM document; the plasticized card. Nowhere does it say that it is an FM3.
> It is a "No inmigrante" visa with your specific characteristic indicated. That changed more than a year ago.
> This fall, the new law will take effect and your next visa will be a "Tarjeta de residencia", with your charactaristic indicated.
> It is time for all of us to learn the new terminology and procedures.


True the old FMx booklet no longer exists.
Nevertheless, INM personnel both on the border and in the interior continue to use the terminology as verbal shorthand. That agent I talked about said, "AH, effay emmay tres, verdad?" when I showed him the card.

When I applied for my "prorroga" last week, the INM agents where I live also used the term FM3. You can't break bureaucratic habit that easily.

Of you're retired, you may be familiar with INSEN and INAPAM. As I understand it INSEN no longer exists, having been replaced by INAPAM. INSEN still appears on more than one bus company website and many ticket agents and drivers don't understand INAPAM but do understand INSEN when talking about a senior citizen discount.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please take a look at your INM document; the plasticized card. Nowhere does it say that it is an FM3.
> It is a "No inmigrante" visa with your specific characteristic indicated. That changed more than a year ago.
> This fall, the new law will take effect and your next visa will be a "Tarjeta de residencia", with your charactaristic indicated.
> It is time for all of us to learn the new terminology and procedures.


Ease up RV, it's not that important.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, I'll just keep reminding you from this typewriter. 
Do you still take pictures with your kodak, or listen to the HiFi?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, I'll just keep reminding you from this typewriter.
> Do you still take pictures with your kodak, or listen to the HiFi?


You're always right, my mistake. Always.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> You're always right, my mistake. Always.


Kodak stopped being THE standard over 50 years ago.
Home computers have been around for about 35 years, the era of the Apple and TRS80.

The new photo ID (issued just last Monday) doesn't seem to have any title at all.

When the regulations based on the new law go into effect (November according to local INM personnel) there might be a whole different document with or without a title or form number.

If I've learned anything about Mexico in the last 30 years, it's that the only constant is change.:confused2:


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

Stereo superseded hi-fi over 50 years ago.

The photo ID has only been around for a year or so. Give it time. But there won't be time because they completely rewrote the immigration laws this year and we won't know what any of it really means till new regulations go into effect and we have to renew or extend our papers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gudgrief said:


> ...The new photo ID (issued just last Monday) doesn't seem to have any title at all....


On mine, the title is in fairly large capital letters just below the banners at the top of the card (SEGOB, Estados Unidos Mexicanos etc, INM) and just above my name. It says INMIGRANTE. I assume others say NO INMIGRANTE in the same place. Mine is about 6 months old at this point. Maybe they have changed the cards again already.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tundragreen is correct; INMIGRANTE, or NO INMIGRANTE is the type of VISA you hold. That is the 'calidad', while your 'caracteristica' may be as 'rentista' (retired), or some other status related to your family situation or working status (lucrativa), etc.

However, INMIGRANTE and NO INMIGRANTE will vanish with the new procedures to be in place by November. They will be merged into one type of VISA, a TARJETA DE RESIDENCIA (residence card), which may be as a visitor (a temporary resident) or even as a permanent resident, which will replace the old INMIGRADO status. 
We won't know much more than that, until the new procedures and requirements appear in the online site for INM. At present, last year's procedures are still being used.
The June 11, 2011 change in temporary auto importation deposits should be noted, as well as the requirement to protect your deposit by notifying Aduana, officially, of any change in INM status. Otherwise, the deposit will be 'forfeit'.
Rolly's site has the latest information, I think.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Is this article accurate?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Tundragreen is correct; INMIGRANTE, or NO INMIGRANTE is the type of VISA you hold. That is the 'calidad', while your 'caracteristica' may be as 'rentista' (retired), or some other status related to your family situation or working status (lucrativa), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Additional information on how the new categories line up with parts of the old categories:
The Diario Oficial website has been updated and is up and running. The Transitorios section (listed after Article 162) govern the period between May 26 and whenever INM issues and implements the new regulations.

On the issue of “Permanente Residente” / old “Inmigrado”, the new law’s Transitorio section reads:
After Article 162: “Transitorios, Sexto: VI. Los extranjeros que hayan obtenido la calidad migratoria de inmigrado, se equipararán al Residente permanente. “

This translates to:
” VI. Foreigners who have obtained the immigration status of “inmigrado”, are deemed equivalent to Permanent Resident status. “

Continuing on the issue of “Permanente Residente” / and some “No Inmigrantes” (some of the old FM3s), the new law reads:
After Article 162: “Transitorios, Sexto: IV. Los extranjeros que hayan obtenido la calidad migratoria de No inmigrante, dentro las características de asilado político y refugiado, se equipararán al Residente permanente;

This translates to:
“IV. Foreigners who have obtained the immigration status of “No inmigrante” (old FM3), who meet the characteristics of political asylum and refugees, are deemed equivalent to Permanent Resident status.”

Going to the issue of “Temporal Residente” / some “Inmigrantes” (some old FM2s, including “Rentista”(?) ), the new law reads:
***After Article 162: “Transitorios, Sexto: V. Los extranjeros que hayan obtenido la calidad migratoria de Inmigrante, dentro las características de rentista, inversionista, profesional, cargo de confianza, científico, técnico, familiar, artista y deportista o asimilados, se equipararán al Residente temporal, “

This translates to:
“V. Foreigners who have obtained the immigration status of “Inmigrante” (old FM2), who meet the characteristics “Rentista” (financier), investor, professional position of trust, scientific, technical, family, artist, sports athelete or similar, be equated to Temporary Resident status. Note that Inmigrante Rentista, Inmigrante Cientifico, etc have special legal meanings as, typically people who are not working, or are working as unpaid professionals.

These refined sub-categories and definitions make some sense, and offer some continuity with past categories and more definitions within the new law."


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> That is funny as my current FMM which is the English version uses the word "should" not "must" . On another expired FMM copy I have in Spanish it is "Deberá".


I'd say that "Should" is a valid (if perhaps not perfect) translation in this case. "Should" means that something is obligated, it comes from the Old English sceolde meaning "be obliged".

The issue here is similar to the misunderstanding of the meaning of "Shall" (of which "should" is the past form). It's commonly used as a 'polite' synonym for "Will", but it actually means that you're going to do something because you are obliged to do it, not because you want to do it ("Will" is related to the modern dutch word "Wil", which is closer to "want")

I think arguing the finer points of language on a document originating in a country where that language isn't an official language is probably a losing battle, not to mention the fact that you should be sure you actually understand what your own language means first.

Also, like other people have said, their country, their laws, however unsual and unfair they may be. If don't adapt to that quickly, you'll suffer!

adam.

I think this is my first post, but I've been reading intermittently for a year or so. I lived in Mérida for a few months last year, acquired a Mexican girlfriend and plan to move over when I've enough cash to make it worthwhile!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

adamathefrog said:


> I'd say that "Should" is a valid (if perhaps not perfect) translation in this case. "Should" means that something is obligated, it comes from the Old English sceolde meaning "be obliged".
> 
> The issue here is similar to the misunderstanding of the meaning of "Shall" (of which "should" is the past form). It's commonly used as a 'polite' synonym for "Will", but it actually means that you're going to do something because you are obliged to do it, not because you want to do it ("Will" is related to the modern dutch word "Wil", which is closer to "want")


"Should" straddles the ethical spectrum between "must" and "what one likes". Or between determinism and anarchy. Here we have an ethical choice: turn it in because it would be beneficial to the government and a nice thing to do or toss it. "Should" leans in both directions.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard on a 7-day FMM that is free, i.e., no charge? It has appeared in a few threads on Lonely Planet. The gist is that within 7 days, you can travel all over Mexico then exit without paying the fee.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've never heard of such a thing. You sure wouldn't make it past the interior checkpoints without an FMM, nor through customs/immigration at an airport, although I'm sure that some few have managed to do the former; perhaps even coming to the 'mainland' from Baja on a ferry, without a car.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. You sure wouldn't make it past the interior checkpoints without an FMM, nor through customs/immigration at an airport, although I'm sure that some few have managed to do the former; perhaps even coming to the 'mainland' from Baja on a ferry, without a car.


Apparently, from what I have read, it is a regular FMM form but instead of the 180 day visitation permission, it is only 7 days. Thus, you don't have to go to the bank andpay the fee. When you exit, just turn it in. It sounds like hokum to me. I would hate to see some buying into this and it turned out to be a rumor that when they got to the border to exit, they will get hit with a fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please quote where you read this information, and if it cited an authority. If not, consider it a false rumor. If there is any truth to it, it might be just good for the free zones; not 'all over Mexico.'


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please quote where you read this information, and if it cited an authority. If not, consider it a false rumor. If there is any truth to it, it might be just good for the free zones; not 'all over Mexico.'


Free 7 Day Tourist Card (FMM) - Lonely Planet travel forum

There is a 7 day visa for Baja that is free. I believe that the poster are really confused.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is what I expected. The 'free time' without need of any permit was previously 72 hours for 'La Zona Frontera'. Baja has always acted somewhat independently, even violating or disregarding many national laws. Therefore, many folks from the western USA, with only Baja experience, are often very confused by the regulations and requirements in 'Mexico proper'.


----------

